# Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7260



## n0ct1s_tgz (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi.
I decided to install FreeBSD on my HP EliteBook 840 G1, and I finished installing the desktop environment and programs.
So, I configured and loaded the iwm module for the Wireless Adapter, and I realised that the iwm it's for Wireless-AC cards, and not for Wireless-N cards. Is there any driver for this Wireless card?
And, this card includes Bluetooth and I can't activate it with the Handbook instructions. Is there any driver for the Bluetooth part of the card, or a driver for all the card (Wireless + BT)?
Thanks.


----------



## n0ct1s_tgz (Nov 22, 2018)

With the iwm driver, the WiFi works perfectly. Here are the specs for this card:
https://ark.intel.com/products/75440/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-7260


----------



## n0ct1s_tgz (Nov 22, 2018)

And the Wireless Connections (BT & WiFI) Button, for switching off and on isn't working. Dmesg won't detect the button, and the light of the button shows an intermediary color between Orange and White. On GNU/Linux and Windows works perfectly and show an Orange or White color depending of the state of the Wireless Connections.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 22, 2018)

The wireless switch and LED is usally handled by ACPI calls.
Have you tried to load the acpi_hp(4) module?


----------



## n0ct1s_tgz (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> The wireless switch and LED is usally handled by ACPI calls.
> Have you tried to load the acpi_hp(4) module?


Yes but nothing changes.


----------

